# Registration marks



## Jean Luc Morales (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

As I am familiar with single coating process like platinum/palladium and would like to do gum printing, I was wondering if some of you could give me some advice on registration marks in view to multiple coating printing?
Thanks in advance!

jean luc
http://www.jeanlucmorales.com


----------



## terri (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to TPF!  Windrivermaiden is our resident gum expert - she has posted some excellent images here. 

Be patient, and she (or perhaps someone else) will weigh in here to give you some advice.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 5, 2008)

I sent off a email reply, I hope that it answered the questions. I have not received a response yet, so if the email did not arrive or something. send me a PM on here. I drop in every few days.


----------



## Jean Luc Morales (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply. All the information shared -from sizing to registering- is quite helpful. Time to print now!
Thank you very much again.
jean luc


----------

